# A week to go.....



## NorCalHal (Nov 13, 2011)

The Federal threat is still looming, and the countdown is close.
Federal authorities stated on Oct 6th that Cali Dispensaries have 45 days until they come in and close shops themselves and take away property from Dispensaty landlords. 
The 45 days are up one week from today.

What will happen? Anyones guess. 

Over the last month, I have seen a HUGE reduction in dispensaries, as many have shut down completley on thier own. My friends growstore has seen a big drop in sales, as growers are also scared and running for cover. Conversations with others involved in the industry all lead to folks jumping out of the biz. Very interesting to say the least.

Myself, I am not too worried, as I stay below federal radar with plant counts and other sorted affairs. Low Key.....is the Key.

Harborside has me worried. I am scheduled to go in next monday, the first monday after the 45 day "warning". Will they be open? Will I be walking into a trap? Are they hiding in the trees gathering info? We will see. 

I'm a gambler, to say the least. Another roll of the dice for me.

Of all the dispensaries in Cali, I would think that Harborside would be the last one they would want to harrass, but then again, they could be the example.
So tough to call, actually impossible.

I think about the model they represent in the Dispensary industry, and they are the one to follow. They are well beyond the 1000ft radius of schools the feds say they are tageting, actually closer to a mile, as they sit right on the water "Hence the name Harborside".

But I also think about "Weed Wars" and thier new show on Discovery Channel which starts Dec1st. Have they gone too far? Is the show going to be thier demise? I was excited about being asked to participate with the show, but I am glad I turned it down. I would be freaking out right now, and I'm not a paranoid person.

Tick Tock


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Of all the dispensaries in Cali, I would think that Harborside would be the last one they would want to harrass, but then again, they could be the example.
> So tough to call, actually impossible.



Yeah it will be interesting to see just how big a message the feds are trying to send. Be safe bro.....I know you are lawyer-ed up and what not but watch your back anyway.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck with the Harborside deal. Be safe.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 13, 2011)

Are the Feds allowing any dispenceries to stay open or do they want all of them shut down?  My buddy moved to Cali last year and he said buds are freakin everywhere and anybody with a stubbed toe can get a card.  That is prob why the Feds are so pissed.  It seems like things in Cali arent all that regulated and things have gotten way out of control with thousands of dispensaries opening.  Just a guess but I think the Feds look at it like the people of Cali are just blatantly rubbing this medical marijuana in there face with the tv shows and public display of marijuana everywhere.  Just a thought.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 13, 2011)

Like you said Norcal, Lowkey is the way to go and maybe if Cali as a whole was a little more lowkey the feds would turn a blind eye.


----------



## valleyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

NCH, I too have seen a decline.  A buddy of mine in the commercial industry said he thinks the feds want bigger busts.  They want to drive the price back up so they can bust guys making big bucks.  Looks better for the DEA to bust some guy making 100K+ from growing pot than it does to find some guy growing his 6 plants for personal use.

Just more politics.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 13, 2011)

I am very interested in this.. Good luck to you.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope you are able to keep us up to date NCH. Keep your head down like a Prairie Dog and pop it back up after this is all over. 

This will likely continue to happen until someone takes it to court. And they start battling over States Rights. jmo


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 13, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> This will likely continue to happen until someone takes it to court. And they start battling over States Rights. jmo


 

Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## getnasty (Nov 13, 2011)

You know I'm following this.



-nasty


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2011)

.."keep care of your topnotch pilgrim"....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2011)

:48:


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 14, 2011)

I wonder how much money the government would save if they canceled stupid raids like this and ended their war on marijuana.  I bet it costs a ton of money to send out the troops to every dispencery in Cali.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2011)

What really sucks is you are paying taxes that they use to prosecute you with.

You are really paying both lawyers the prosecution and defense


----------



## waxydead (Nov 19, 2011)

So tomorrows the day? Any news so far?


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 20, 2011)

Whats going on over there Norcal?


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 21, 2011)

Nothing big yet........45 days up today............we will see.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 21, 2011)

obey all traffic laws NCH---call ahead of time to make sure all is normal---watch your back---MOJO for you bro


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 21, 2011)

Yo Hal, did every dispensary in the whole state get these notices or did the feds pick and chose certain ones that they want to shut down?


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 23, 2011)

Only certain ones recieved notices...and so far, nothing has happened. My guess is they are going to wait till after the holiday??

The Dispensary I deal with in LA is just fine, Dude is driving up today to see me, so all seems well....


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2011)

> My guess is they are going to wait till after the holiday??



My guess is that they will be knocking on Thanksgiving Day or Christmas Eve. I base this guess on how evil and how much the Feds would enjoy ruining someones holidays


----------



## Sol (Nov 23, 2011)

What do the holidays have to do with it? Or do they figure ppl wont want to deal with this now as they are all involved in Christmas cheering and they can push their points of veiw without contest?   Maybe?


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 30, 2011)

heard storefronts are dropping like water off a ducks butt in San Diego. Black Market fixin to go supersonic again. Causing more violence and breeding more crime. Good Job Feds! Idiots


----------



## terky (Nov 30, 2011)

oregonduck76 said:
			
		

> heard storefronts are dropping like water off a ducks butt in San Diego. Black Market fixin to go supersonic again. Causing more violence and breeding more crime. Good Job Feds! Idiots



C'mon now. How would we keep all the cops employed and prisons full if MJ was legal?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 30, 2011)

terky said:
			
		

> C'mon now. How would we keep all the cops employed and prisons full if MJ was legal?


Ya there definitley arent enough thieves murders or rapists  to fill there quota lol.

Such a pity that victimless crime carries the same type of consequences as the afore mentioned professions.


----------



## Irish (Dec 1, 2011)

weed wars on discovery tonight...


----------



## engneer (Dec 2, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> The Federal threat is still looming, and the countdown is close.
> Federal authorities stated on Oct 6th that Cali Dispensaries have 45 days until they come in and close shops themselves and take away property from Dispensaty landlords.
> The 45 days are up one week from today.
> 
> ...



I wonder if there aren't some people that are well enough funded with some attorney's already on retainer ready to take these people on in court.



			
				terky said:
			
		

> C'mon now. How would we keep all the cops employed and prisons full if MJ was legal?



Yeah and now we have states that are turning the prison system over to for profit corporations.


----------



## terky (Dec 2, 2011)

engneer said:
			
		

> Yeah and now we have states that are turning the prison system over to for profit corporations.



Yeah, and judges are partners or stockholders. Did you guys ever hear about that judge that kept giving juveniles extreme sentences, not letting them out when they should be. Turned out he was getting kickbacks from the corporate prison.

There should never be a profit incentive to keep people locked up.


----------



## Couchlocked (Dec 2, 2011)

In the legal community that is known as a conflict of interest and I think he got his *** handed back to him because of it. Cannabis is an easy bust. Easy money to be made through the channels. In another 25 years kids will be taught that it is a miracle drug that through careful government study and research was proven to be a cure-all. Of course citizens still won't be able to legally grow it but the government will finally admit the assets of cannabis.


----------

